# Famous personalities associated with Dubai property



## Krazy

Let's give this a shot. Dubai seems to be booming as far as celebrities are concerned... let's make a list of all the famous ones that have invested in Dubai or have shown an interest and we will update the list as new ones come along..

1. Nicholas Anelka - _Dubai Marina_
2. David Beckham - _Palm Jumeirah_
3. Donald Trump - _Offshore developments_
4. Shahrukh Khan - _Palm Deira_
5. Rod Stewart - _The World_
6. Morgan Freeman - _General Interest_
7. Don King - _General Interest_
8. Julio Iglesias - _The Villa_
9. Michael Jackson - _General Interest_
10. Santo Versace - _Resort/Hotel Development_
11. Giorgio Armani - _Burj Dubai - Hotel Development_
12. Michael Owen - _Palm Jumeirah_
13. Gary Neville - _Palm Jumeirah_
14. Paul Scholes - _Palm Jumeirah_
15. Wes Brown - _Palm Jumeirah_
16. Nicky Butt - _Palm Jumeirah_
17. Wayne Bridge - _Palm Jumeirah_
18. Ashley Cole - _Palm Jumeirah_
19. Joe Cole - _Palm Jumeirah_
20. Kieron Dyer - _Palm Jumeirah_
21. David James - _Palm Jumeirah_
22. Ray Clemence - _Palm Jumeirah_
23. Robbie Williams - _Palm Jumeirah_
24. Guy Ritchie - _Palm Jumeirah_
25. George Michael - _Jumeirah Islands_


----------



## AltinD

Julio Iglesias (The Villa, Dubailand)


----------



## Krazy

thanks, added.


----------



## azz

well im sure like half the England football team have interest in Dubai, especially the Palm, and some have actually purchased.. Michael Owen im sure has a place there.


----------



## Krazy

cool thanks, updated.


----------



## azz

lol. yep i knew many of them were interested, i thought it was only like half the team, but seems like half the squad.. where did you get the full list?

- emm, i have an idea, lets see if it works?!
- enough for a starting XI maybe...


----------



## azz

Palm Jumeria Winning XI

--------------James-------------------

Neville-----Brown-----Bridge-----A.Cole

Dyer-----Beckham-----Butt------J. Cole

----------Owen------Scholes----------


----------



## dubaiflo

oh is this worth a sticky.. 

robbie williams the palm jum if i am not wrong.


----------



## juiced

I heard George Michael got a place in the Jumeirah Islands? Atleast there aren't any public toilets in the development...


----------



## Krazy

dubaiflo said:


> oh is this worth a sticky..
> 
> robbie williams the palm jum if i am not wrong.


It's something interesting, especially for those who don't know much of Dubai's rapid development and increasing popularity. I plan on keeping this one sticky only for a little while, till we get a good list. I know we have a bit too many stickys but I think we can afford to keep this sticky for a few days.


----------



## Krazy

thanks guys, updated the list after confirming.... includes guy ritchie too!


----------



## Krazy

azz said:


> where did you get the full list?


googled it and found the list in a media release...


----------



## Alle

The english national football team moves to palm jumeirah or what?


----------



## dubaiflo

not really. rather 4th homes...


----------



## go mid east

best opening dubai-line yet: ?

By JIM KRANE, Associated Press Writer 
Wed Oct 5,12:18 PM ET

DUBAI, United Arab Emirates - U.S. real estate and gambling kingpin Donald Trump is joining forces with top Emirates developer Nakheel LLC to build a tulip-shaped hotel on a man-made island shaped like a palm tree.


----------



## vc15nets

Football star buys up
United Arab Emirates: Thursday, October 06 - 2005 at 11:30
Football star Nicolas Anelka bought up almost $4.4m worth of Dubai real estate on a recent trip, reported Emirates Today. The former Real Madrid and Arsenal reportedly snapped up a penthouse and four apartments at Dubai Marina, which he intends holding as an investment.


----------



## Alle

Zlatan Ibrahimovic
_________________________

http://www.aftonbladet.se/vss/nyheter/story/0,2789,736614,00.html


__________

Now he can't buy on on the palm as it are sold out. But he says he likes Dubai, so sooner or later. Maybe he will be able to buy a house on the palms anyway, somehow... 

So add him to the list .'


To translate some of the articel:

"- Zlatan was here and wanted to buy a whole island, said Nicholas Walsh."

"-I'm very delighted with Dubai. Everything i've seen has been over my expectations. It's very beautiful and people are firendly"

__________________________________
Also gives Dubai some publication.


----------



## DUBAI

Im sorry, but wes brown, ray clemence and wayne bridge, are not famous enough for dubai!

remove them! i insist!


----------



## dubaiflo

just because bridge plays for chelsea, i like him :cheers:


----------



## juiced

Rumours are circulating that popular personality Juiced is considering putting a deposit for a floating home on the World's Oqyana.


----------



## Bright Eyes

@juiced

Yawn YAAAWN yaaawn


----------



## juiced

:hahaha:


----------



## Bright Eyes

Oh Juiced as in the game !!! though i would end up with a funny google picture i could insult you with. DAMN


----------



## KeithVess

Santhosh Joseph Karimattom - President & CEO at Dubai Pearl


----------

